# The photo gallery has been upgraded significantly.



## Chris (Feb 11, 2008)

Sevenstring.org - Gallery

Tons of new features to be seen, everyone thank Delfino, JJ and atimoc, because their donations paid for the software upgrade to the Pro version.


----------



## Chris (Feb 11, 2008)

I also added a new category for pics of member Basses.


----------



## Rick (Feb 11, 2008)

Chris said:


> I also added a new category for pics of member Basses.



Why?


----------



## Scott (Feb 11, 2008)

Chris said:


> I also added a new category for pics of member Basses.




Oh, god you are teh sex good sir. 

Finally, I get to contribute


----------



## Michael (Feb 11, 2008)

Coolness.  I browse through the Gallery everyday. This way I don't have to open Photos in a new tab.


----------



## Chris (Feb 11, 2008)

Rick said:


> Why?



Have you seen how badass Drew's Sherman is?


----------



## Scott (Feb 11, 2008)

It wont let me upload


----------



## Rick (Feb 11, 2008)

Chris said:


> Have you seen how badass Drew's Sherman is?



Actually, I have not. I might have to look for it.


----------



## Scott (Feb 11, 2008)

Rick said:


> Actually, I have not.





I'm tempted to give you neg rep for this.


----------



## Chris (Feb 11, 2008)

Scott said:


> It wont let me upload



Slightly more descriptive explanation of the problem, please?


----------



## Scott (Feb 11, 2008)

Yeah, I was waiting for it to upload to photobucket actually.


----------



## Chris (Feb 11, 2008)

Try it now.


----------



## Scott (Feb 11, 2008)

I'll try it when i'm good and ready..

Edit: It looks like the one I tried to upload is already on there.


----------



## Chris (Feb 11, 2008)

Yeah, it was going into a moderation queue. Moderation queues are lame, so I disabled them and approved the ones you tried earlier. Try a new one.


----------



## Michael (Feb 11, 2008)

I uploaded a couple of my brothers bass to help start things off.


----------



## Scott (Feb 11, 2008)

Yeah. Works good now.


----------



## Chris (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks.  +Rep.


----------



## Paul Malmsteen (Feb 12, 2008)

All the original dimensions are screwed up (I think) and show numbers like 975313579 x 135797531. Apart from that it seems pretty awesome!


----------



## Chris (Feb 12, 2008)

Paul Malmsteen said:


> All the original dimensions are screwed up (I think) and show numbers like 975313579 x 135797531. Apart from that it seems pretty awesome!



Fixed, thanks!


----------



## Shawn (Feb 12, 2008)

Great job, Chris! I was looking at some of these images on my motorola razor cell earlier today.


----------



## Drew (Feb 12, 2008)

Chris said:


> Have you seen how badass Drew's Sherman is?



 Thanks. I'll upload pics to the new gallery ASAP.


----------



## Paul Malmsteen (Feb 14, 2008)

The number of comments field is also broken.


----------



## budda (Feb 17, 2008)

hey chris, just a suggestion: you know how when you're at the main forum page and its the list of all the forums? the gallery snapshots are at the bottom.. maybe put 'em at the top? i keep forgetting it's there lol. im guessing you already thought about this and decided against it..


----------

